
How Moving to Work Remotely Could Affect Your Taxes - mgav
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/business/coronavirus-nonresident-state-taxes.html
======
aronpye
How would anyone know you have been working out of state / out of country? Has
anyone been caught out by being tracked by their ip address when logging into
the corporate VPN?

~~~
sneak
FWIW, the US federal government receives bulk cellphone location data from the
tower owners.

Whether or not they let the IRS use it is another matter, but the data is
there.

